# Sunday Night is a Full Moon



## schben71 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sunday night is a full moon everyone. I was just wondering what some of your plans are for the rest of the weekend and week if you plan on taking advantage of it or not. Up here in NEPA we got pounded with snow so i doubt i will be going out till later this week maybe. How long will coyotes stay dened up after snow? I mean we got about two and a half feet of snow but they have to get out and eat right? Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Furhunter (Jan 28, 2010)

They have to be able to get around, hungry or not they wont fight it. You probably wont see much action till that snow crusts over and they can run ontop of it. 6 to 8 inches is one thing but 30 inches is a whole other story.

I have had much better luck on moonless nights, I like it as dark as it can get. I wont even leave the house if theres much more than a quarter moon.


----------



## Midnightsniper (Feb 28, 2010)

I am with Furhunter.
The darker the better.
On full moon nights you are better off hunting from 10 am to 2 pm.


----------



## t-man (Feb 28, 2010)

It's the opposite here. when the moon is bright you can see those bastards crawling around the fields like mice against the snowy background.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

I won't hunt a full moon at night. If the moon is full, I either don't hunt, or hunt midday only.
I agree you can see yotes "under a full moon agianst the snow", But they can alos see just like its daylight. A full moon gives the yote an advantage.


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

I went last night and killed two. I like the moonlight, no light required. Killed both under 20 yds with a shotgun.


----------

